# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Հնարավոր է, արդյոք, սիրելիին շանտաժի միջոցով կողքին պահել...

## Quyr Qery

Այսօր մի դեպքի ականես եղա,, ինչն էլ ինձ ստիպեց տուն գալուն պես բացել այս թեման....
Արդեն ժամ 11 էր,,, և բոլորս դասի էինք նստած.... Մեկ էլ աղմուկ լսվեց միջանցքից,,, ու աղջկա բարձր բղավոց`լացախառն,,, մեր աղջիկներից մեկը դւորս եկավ `տեսլու ով էր...... 
Պարզվեց կուրսիս աղջիկն էր,, ով դասի չէր նստել.... 21 ամյա ընկերը ծեծում էր 19 ամյա աղջկան....Արդեն 2 տարի կամ էլ քիչ ինչ ընկերություն էին անում,, տղան հենց սկզբից դուր չէր եկել ինձ,, իսկական "լավ տղա" էր,,, հետամնաց,, աղջկան պուլտով ապրանքի տեղ դնող,, ոչ մի ըուբկա բաց չթողնող....
Երբ դասախոսները մի կերպ այդ գազանի ձեռքից ազատեցին այդ աղջկան,, ու բարկացան տղայի վրա` տղան ասաց,,որ ինքը ոչ մի վատ բան չի արել,հպարտորեն գլուխը վերև պահած հայտարարելով,, որ աղջիկն է մեղավոր.... կուրսղեկս որոշեց աղջկա ծնողներին զանգել,,բայց աղջկա շատ խնդրանքներին տեղի տալուվ ` չարեց....
Երբ աղջկան հարցրեցինք,,ինչն է ստիպում մնալ այդ զիբիլի կողքին,, նա լաց  լինելով պատասխանեց` սիրում եմ,, համ էլ մի քիչ բարկացած էր,,ոչնիչ,, ես եմ մեղավոր,, հեռախոսս ուզեց ստուգելու` չտվեցի....
Ոչ ոք չի հաավտում,,որ նա սիրում է այդ տղային,, այդ դեպքում ինչու է նրա կողքին??

----------

Lion (19.04.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Եվ որտե՞ղ էր շանտաժը :Xeloq:

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ինչի է էդ աղջիկը իրա կողքին... բոլորը վստահ են,,որ մի բան կա,,որով տղան աղջկան վախեցնում է ու էդ ձևով կողքին պահում.....

----------


## Lusina

> Եվ որտե՞ղ էր շանտաժը





> Ոչ ոք չի հաավտում,,որ նա սիրում է այդ տղային,


 Երևի էս պատճառով մյուս տարբերակ շանտաժնա համարվում , բայց շատ ավելի պարզ բացատրություն կա , պարտադիր չի շանտաժ

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Երևի էս պատճառով մյուս տարբերակ շանտաժնա համարվում , բայց շատ ավելի պարզ բացատրություն կա , պարտադիր չի շանտաժ


Որն է Լուս??

----------


## Lusina

> Որն է Լուս??


Դե ես այդ աղջկան չեմ ճանաչում , որ կոնկրետ ենթադրություններ անեմ ,*պարզապես ուրիշ մտածելակերպ* , որը մենք երբեք չենք հասկանա. Չեմ ուզում վիրավորել այդ աղջկան , բայց իմ առաջին անձնական կարծիքը ինքնասիրության բացակայությունն է, նման դեպքերում ես աղջկան եմ մեղադրում , որ տղան թույլ  է տալիս խփել աղջկան.էլի եմ ասում, չեմ ճանաչում այդ աղջկան , չեմ ուզում վիրավորել .

----------

Jarre (19.04.2011), Lion (19.04.2011), VisTolog (19.04.2011), Աբելյան (20.04.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ինչի է էդ աղջիկը իրա կողքին... բոլորը վստահ են,,որ մի բան կա,,որով տղան աղջկան վախեցնում է ու էդ ձևով կողքին պահում.....


Կարծում եմ որ «ձեր» համար ավելի հեշտա մտածել, որ իրան շանտաժի են ենթարկում, կան ընդունել էն, որ ինքը ինքնասիրություն չունի:

----------


## Chuk

Որպես հոգեբան և փիլիսոփա փաստում եմ. այո՛, հնարավոր է: Իսկ եթե խորանանք, ապա կտեսնենք, որ բոլորն են իրենց սիրելիներին հենց հատկապես շանտաժով պահում իրենց կողքին:

----------

Ariadna (19.04.2011), Lion (19.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (19.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Վիրավորելը որն է... ինքը չի էլ վիրավորվի.... ինքնասիրության բացակայությունը այսպես թե այնպես կա.... բայց հարցը մի քիչ այլ է.... քանզի մեր քաղաքում`Գյումրում,, աղջկա` աղջիկ չլինելու փաստը անընդունելի է ու նման "վատ" աղջիկներին կայրեն խարույքի վրա,, շատերր վստահ են,,որ տղան վախեցնում է աղջկան,, որը երևի էլ աղջիկ չէ,,, ու զոռով կողքին պահում` չթողնելուվ նույնիսկ ազատ շնչել....

----------


## Valentina

> Երբ աղջկան հարցրեցինք,,ինչն է ստիպում մնալ այդ զիբիլի կողքին,, նա լաց  լինելով պատասխանեց` սիրում եմ,, համ էլ մի քիչ բարկացած էր,,ոչնիչ,, ես եմ մեղավոր,, *հեռախոսս ուզեց ստուգելու` չտվեցի....*


ինչա նշանակում հեռախոսս ուզեց ստուգելու  :Shok:   ամենաքիչը հետամնացություն

----------

Հայուհի (19.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Որպես հոգեբան և փիլիսոփա փաստում եմ. այո՛, հնարավոր է: Իսկ եթե խորանանք, ապա կտեսնենք, որ բոլորն են իրենց սիրելիներին հենց հատկապես շանտաժով պահում իրենց կողքին:


Ոնց Chuk??

----------


## Quyr Qery

> ինչա նշանակում հեռախոսս ուզեց ստուգելու   ամենաքիչը հետամնացություն


Հա,, ես նշել էի ,,,որ հետամնաց է :LOL: ,, իսկ աղջիկը` ունենալով գեղեցիկ արտաքին,, իրեն լավ է զգում նման բռնակալի կողքին,, բա անունով տղա է :Ok:  ....ոնց կարելի նման բան թույլ տալ,,էդ ով դարձավ էդ տղան,, որ մի հատ էլ հեռախոսս ստուգի,, ու չտալու դեպքում ծեծի,,, էդ տղան մի գրամ չի հարգում աղջկան...

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիրավորելը որն է... ինքը չի էլ վիրավորվի.... ինքնասիրության բացակայությունը այսպես թե այնպես կա.... բայց հարցը մի քիչ այլ է.... քանզի մեր քաղաքում`Գյումրում,, աղջկա` աղջիկ չլինելու փաստը անընդունելի է ու նման "վատ" աղջիկներին կայրեն խարույքի վրա,, շատերր վստահ են,,որ տղան վախեցնում է աղջկան,, որը երևի էլ աղջիկ չէ,,, ու զոռով կողքին պահում` չթողնելուվ նույնիսկ ազատ շնչել....


 


> Հա,, ես նշել էի ,,,որ հետամնաց է,, իսկ աղջիկը` ունենալով գեղեցիկ արտաքին,, իրեն լավ է զգում նման բռնակալի կողքին,, բա անունով տղա է ....ոնց կարելի նման բան թույլ տալ,,էդ ով դարձավ էդ տղան,, որ մի հատ էլ հեռախոսս ստուգի,, ու չտալու դեպքում ծեծի,,, էդ տղան մի գրամ չի հարգում աղջկան...



Բա հիմա ի՞նչ անենք :Jpit:

----------

Lusina (19.04.2011), Quyr Qery (19.04.2011)

----------


## Lusina

> ինչա նշանակում հեռախոսս ուզեց ստուգելու   ամենաքիչը հետամնացություն


Նայած Valentina, կարողա չվստահելու պատճառներ ունի.Ես էլ եմ հետամնացություն համարում, բայց մենակ եթե չվստահելու առիթներ չկան.չնայած , մյուս կողմից, վստահության բացակայության դեպքում հարաբերություններն անիմաստ են

----------


## Valentina

> Նայած Valentina, կարողա չվստահելու պատճառներ ունի.Ես էլ եմ հետամնացություն համարում, բայց մենակ եթե չվստահելու առիթներ չկան.չնայած , մյուս կողմից, վստահության բացակայության դեպքում հարաբերություններն անիմաստ են


Էտ վիճակը կարա շարուկանվի էնքան մինչև որոշ տղաներ չհասկանան որ աղջիկը իրանց սեփական իրը չի:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Բա հիմա ի՞նչ անենք


Հլը մի բան առաջարկի Վիսթ..... :LOL:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Էտ վիճակը կարա շարուկանվի էնքան մինչև որոշ տղաներ չհասկանան որ աղջիկը իրանց սեփական իրը չի:


Val ջան,, քո կարծիքով նա դա կհասկանա?? իրեն դուր է գալիս էդպես,, ցույց է տալիս,,որ ես եմ,,որ կամ,,տեսնում  եք,,թե ինձ ոնց են ենթարկվում,, իրն է բա ինչն է,,,հլը մի բան էլ ավել....... իսկ աղջկան չվստահելու պատճառ հաստատ չունի,,էդ խեղջ հարիֆը մի վարկյան ազատ չի շնչում,,միշտ տղան իրա կողքին է...

----------


## VisTolog

> Հլը մի բան առաջարկի Վիսթ.....


Ամեն ինչ թողնել նենց, ոնց կա: Առաջարկություններն էլ անիմաստ եմ համարում, ոնց որ էս թեման:

----------


## Valentina

> Էտ վիճակը կարա շարուկանվի էնքան մինչև որոշ տղաներ չհասկանան որ աղջիկը իրանց սեփական իրը չի:


մոռացա ասեմ ու մինչև աղջիկը չհասկանա որ իրան էտ կարգավիճակում մնալը ձեռ չի տալիս:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> մոռացա ասեմ ու մինչև աղջիկը չհասկանա որ իրան էտ կարգավիճակում մնալը ձեռ չի տալիս:


Հա բայց ինքը վախենում է....հասկանա է,, ոչ մի բան անել չի կարող....

----------


## Lusina

> Էտ վիճակը կարա շարուկանվի էնքան մինչև *որոշ տղաներ չհասկանան* որ աղջիկը իրանց սեփական իրը չի:


Որոշ աղջիկներ չհասկանան , որ պետքա տղային հասկացնել   :Wink:

----------

VisTolog (19.04.2011)

----------


## Lusina

Չէի տեսել երկրորդ գրառումդ Վալենտինա
Վիստի հետ համաձայն եմ , ինչքան էլ ընդհանուր պրոբլեմ թվա , միևնույննա լուծումները տարբեր են տարբեր մարդկանց համար. նույնիսկ եթե մեզ թվա թե լավագույն լուծում կգտնենք, չեմ կարծում թե մեզ կլսեն

----------

Valentina (19.04.2011), VisTolog (19.04.2011)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ես էլ մտածեցի թեմայի վերնագրից, որ աղջիկնա տղային շանտաժի ենթարկում իբր երեխա կունենա ու նման մի բան  դու մի ասա մեր հասարակությունում սովորական դարձած երևույթի մասինա խոսքը :Jpit: 
Ուրեմն իմ մտերիմներից մեկը  նույն կերպ իր սիրելի հետ է արդեն երկար տարիներ, Առանց տղայի իմացության տնից դուրս գալ չկա, հեռախոսի գիրքը հա ստուգվում է, ոչ մի սոց ցանցում գրանցվել ու շփվել չկա ու նման լիքը մեզ համար ցավալի ու ծիծաղելի երևույթներ, բայց.. որ ասեմ աղջիկը ինքնասիրություն չունի, չեմ կարա, որովհետև էտպես չի: Լավ էլ զարգացած աղջիկա, ամեն ինչն էլ տեղը(որ չմտածեք իբրտեսքը տեղը չի ու հազիվ մի ուզողա գտել ))) ), բայց տղայի կամքին ենթարկվող տիպինա պատկանում: Որ իրեն էլ հարցնում եմ ինչիա տենց անում, ասումա, որ սկզբից տենցա սովորել իրենց հարաբերություններին ու հիմա էլ ոչինչ փոխել չի կարա ու չի էլ ուզում, որովհետև նման ձևով ինքն էլ իր ուզած որոշ բաներինա հասնում(Չուկի ասածը ստացվում): Բայց էտ ամեն ինչը սիրահարված վիճակիցա: Մինչև էտ սիրահարվածությունը սեր չդառնա, աղջիկը իր խղճուկ վիճակը չի կարողանա պատկերացնել, բայց շատ դեպքերում արդեն բանը ամուսնանալունա հասնում: Դրանից հետո էլ երեխաներ ու բաժանվելու հարցը բարդանումա հենց վերջինների առկայության դեպքում: Ոչ բոլորը ունեն էնքան կամքի ուժ, որ ամեն ինչ թողնեն ու սկսեն նորից, մանավանդ եթե երեխաներ կան, ինչքան էլ օդում ասենք , որ կինը առաջինը իր մասին պետքա մտածի կամ հենց երեխաների, բայց... բարդա: 
Ամեն մեկն իր արժանիինա գտնում ու ապրում: Թող ոչ էլ բողոքեն, իսկ մենք՝ զարմանանք:

----------

aragats (19.04.2011), murmushka (20.04.2011), One_Way_Ticket (20.04.2011), Quyr Qery (19.04.2011), Աթեիստ (20.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Հա ,բայց մեկ է նորմալ չի աղջկան բոլորի աչքի առաջ ծեծել.... Ինչի ենքան համարձակություն չեն հավաքում,,որ վերջ տան նման հարաբերություններին?? թքած ունենալով ցանկացած շանտաժի վրա....

----------


## Sagittarius

Ի՞նչ շատնաժ.

«սիրու» մեջ, ինչպես և սեքսում տարբեր դերեր կան՝ ոմանց դուր է գալիս ստրուկ լինել, ոմանց էլ՝ տիրակալ :Smile: 

հ.գ. գլուխներդ մի ցավացրեք նրանց համար, ովքեր ալարում դա անել հենց իրենց համար

----------

Annushka (20.04.2011), Lianik (19.04.2011), Morg (19.04.2011), Quyr Qery (19.04.2011), VisTolog (19.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.04.2011)

----------


## Հայուհի

> Այսօր մի դեպքի ականես եղա,, ինչն էլ ինձ ստիպեց տուն գալուն պես բացել այս թեման....
> 21 ամյա ընկերը ծեծում էր 19 ամյա աղջկան....Արդեն 2 տարի կամ էլ քիչ ինչ ընկերություն էին անում,, տղան հենց սկզբից դուր չէր եկել ինձ,, իսկական "լավ տղա" էր,,, հետամնաց,, աղջկան պուլտով ապրանքի տեղ դնող,, ոչ մի ըուբկա բաց չթողնող....
> Երբ դասախոսները մի կերպ այդ գազանի ձեռքից ազատեցին այդ աղջկան,, ու բարկացան տղայի վրա` տղան ասաց,,որ ինքը ոչ մի վատ բան չի արել,հպարտորեն գլուխը վերև պահած հայտարարելով,, որ աղջիկն է մեղավոր.... կուրսղեկս որոշեց աղջկա ծնողներին զանգել,,բայց աղջկա շատ խնդրանքներին տեղի տալուվ ` չարեց....
> Երբ աղջկան հարցրեցինք,,ինչն է ստիպում մնալ այդ զիբիլի կողքին,, նա լաց  լինելով պատասխանեց` սիրում եմ,, համ էլ մի քիչ բարկացած էր,,ոչնիչ,, ես եմ մեղավոր,, հեռախոսս ուզեց ստուգելու` չտվեցի....
> Ոչ ոք չի հաավտում,,որ նա սիրում է այդ տղային,, այդ դեպքում ինչու է նրա կողքին??


Կներես, իհարկե, բայց 2-ն էլ աննորմալ են :Xeloq:  
1. Տղան աբորիգենա
2. Աղջիկը ՝ հավ...

Ես ոչ մեկին չէի ուզում վիրավորել, էդա իրականությունը :Sad:

----------

Annushka (20.04.2011), Lusina (19.04.2011), Quyr Qery (19.04.2011), VisTolog (19.04.2011), Դարք (19.04.2011), Ռուֆուս (19.04.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Ոնց Chuk??


Օրինակ տղան ընկերներին ասում ա «Ընկերուհիս հրաշք աղջիկ ա»: Կարծու՞մ ես զուտ ջերմ խոսքեր են: Չէ: Շանտաժ: Աղջիկն արդեն ոտով ու գլխով կախված ա, ինքն արդեն գիտի, որ թեկուզ մի րոպեով տղայից հեռանա, տղան ընկերներին ասելու ա «Էդ աղջիկը փչացածի մեկը դուրս եկավ»: Վերջ, ինքը շանս չունի: Թվում ա, որ շանտաժ, սպառնալիք, ոչինչ չկա: Ավելին, աղջկան անձամբ ոչինչ չի ասել: Բայց ակամա շանտաժային սպառնալիք...

----------

Ariadna (20.04.2011), Freeman (20.04.2011), Lianik (19.04.2011), VisTolog (19.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (19.04.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլորից, սակայն քիչ առաջ հեռախոսազանգ ստացա: Խոսակցությունն ամբողջովին չեմ ուզում ու իրավունք էլ չունեմ վերարտադրեմ, սակայն ասեմ, որ զանգահարող երիտասարդը այնպիսի բաներ ասաց (հնարավոր եմ համարում, որ ինքը առաջին գրառման գործող անձերից էր), որ տվյալ թեման այլևս ուղղակի չեմ կարող բաց թողնել, հակառակ դեպքում, ինձ, մեղմ ասած, վտանգ է սպառնում: Նորից ներողություն եմ խնդրում, սակայն առանց մանրամասները ներկայացնելու թեման փակում եմ: Հուսով եմ, որ ինձ մեծ անախորժություններ այս թեմայի պատճառով չեն սպառնում:*

----------

Adriano (20.04.2011), Ariadna (20.04.2011), davidus (20.04.2011), Freeman (20.04.2011), impression (20.04.2011), Moonwalker (20.04.2011), Sagittarius (20.04.2011), tikopx (20.04.2011), Universe (25.04.2011), VisTolog (20.04.2011), Արամ (23.04.2011), Դարք (20.04.2011), Հայուհի (20.04.2011), Մանուլ (20.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2011)

----------

